# Rainy day bug



## Phranquey (Oct 15, 2009)

Found this little guy crawling around on the bushes outside while I had the puppies out. I cut some of the bush and took him down into the basement.

And, yes, I let him go after doing some modeling work for me....:mrgreen:

1:






2:





3:





4:


----------



## Overread (Oct 15, 2009)

psst I think you forgot to heal out the dustspots in the 3rd shot 

I see you still have no diffraction fear - though it does give you that great depth of field in the shots, I would have been more tempted to have had some larger leaves (of anything) for some green (or brown/reddy) colours in the background to give a more natural feeling to the shots. Whilst black can work well as a blackground colour (since lowkey results like that are fully possible in the field when working with flash) white gives it a very indoors staged shot feel to the end results.

Might also be worth pushing the contrast up a bit on 1,2 and 4 so that they look a little similar to 3 (the best looking exposure wise to my eyes on my screen) - though my screen is horrid at the moment and others might disagree.

I still like the shots of course - 2 and 3 standing out from the others, though I would be really tempted to shave a little of the right side on 3 just to decentralise it a bit. Any idea of the name of the insect?


----------



## Phranquey (Oct 15, 2009)

Overread said:


> psst I think you forgot to heal out the dustspots in the 3rd shot


 
Damn....busted. You should have seen the spots on #2 :blushing: It has been a while since I've done a good cleaning, I guess it's about time.





Overread said:


> I see you still have no diffraction fear - though it does give you that great depth of field in the shots, I would have been more tempted to have had some larger leaves (of anything) for some green (or brown/reddy) colours in the background to give a more natural feeling to the shots. Whilst black can work well as a blackground colour (since lowkey results like that are fully possible in the field when working with flash) white gives it a very indoors staged shot feel to the end results.


 
So it's a staged model....this one just doesn't have boobs.....:lmao:

I noticed that after I let him go, but I figured I'd post them anyway...no model to reshoot with.




Overread said:


> Might also be worth pushing the contrast up a bit on 1,2 and 4 so that they look a little similar to 3 (the best looking exposure wise to my eyes on my screen) - though my screen is horrid at the moment and others might disagree.
> 
> I still like the shots of course - 2 and 3 standing out from the others, though I would be really tempted to shave a little of the right side on 3 just to decentralise it a bit. Any idea of the name of the insect?


 
Unfortunately, my main monitor has taken a dump, so I'm working off the laptop....I'm lucky if it's only the contrast that's a little out of whack.

As far as what kind of bug this is...I have NO clue. I usually shoot birds, but was just bored on a rainy day.


----------



## Overread (Oct 15, 2009)

hhe I think we are in similar positions - my sensor also need a darn good clean and I think the blower is not enough anymore! And I know the feeling of monitor death - worst thing for me is that a replacement that fits my needs as a photographer and a gamer is - well - silly expensive. I just hope I can get my head around how a MAC works and lightroom 2 and steal the unis setup once in a while


----------



## altitude604 (Oct 15, 2009)

#3 is my fave of the bunch! love how you almost make eye-contact with the bug. lol


----------



## Phranquey (Oct 15, 2009)

Overread said:


> hhe I think we are in similar positions - my sensor also need a darn good clean and I think the blower is not enough anymore! And I know the feeling of monitor death - worst thing for me is that a replacement that fits my needs as a photographer and a gamer is - well - silly expensive. I just hope I can get my head around how a MAC works and lightroom 2 and steal the unis setup once in a while


 
It'll be awhile before I get a new one...many other expenses to take care of right now (Christmas is coming _already_).  I know the laptop monitor is not the greatest thing to use, but I've had very few complaints about the prints I get back...





altitude604 said:


> #3 is my fave of the bunch! love how you almost make eye-contact with the bug. lol


 
Thanks.  Funny you should mention the eye contact...he was eyeing me up.  About three or four times he leapt off of the leaf onto the front of my lens.:mrgreen:


----------



## DigitalScape (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice captures of a leaf-footed assassin bug (maybe this is why it jumped onto your lens -- going for the kill)


----------

